
What do the green user names mean?  - foca
I looked in the FAQ and it says nothing, but I just noticed that some user names are green (both in the home page and in the comments inside links)<p>(for example, http://puu.sh/1C0y)<p>Is it that said users are new? (both the users I saw in green have created &#60; 24 hours, so maybe that's it, but if anyone knows for sure… great :))
======
profitbaron
Green Accounts are for users who are under 5 days old. You can see all their
submissions at - <http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories>

~~~
foca
Thanks! I didn't know of that url. How did you find it? It doesn't seem to be
linked anywhere in the site.

~~~
profitbaron
I found out via here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

